# شويه نكت عن انفلونزا الطيور



## ++menooo++ (9 مارس 2006)

*شويه نكت عن انفلونزا الطيور*

كما هي عادة المصريين وقت الأزمات، لم تكد تمضي بضع ساعات على حالة الهلع التي اجتاحت مصر الثلاثاء 22-2-2006 إثر شائعات عن تلوث مياه الشرب بفيروس إنفلونزا الطيور، حتى انتشرت بسرعة هائلة بين المصريين قائمة طويلة من النكات التي ترسم الضحكات على الوجوه، وتسخر ضمنا من الإجراءات الحكومية لمواجهة المرض، وتسعى للتخفيف من حالة القلق التي يعيشها غالبية الشعب.

وكانت أكثر النكات انتشارا على رسائل المحمول تلك التي تنصح المصريين بتناول "الفول"، الأكلة الشعبية الأكثر انتشارا في مصر، بعدما ظهرت الإنفلونزا في الطيور، وسبقها جنون البقر، والحمى القلاعية في البقر، والمبيدات الكيماوية في الخضر والفاكهة، حيث تقول إحدى هذه الرسائل: "عليكم بالفول فهو حصن الأمان لكم ولأولادكم"، وثانية أكثر اختصارا جاء فيها "أنا والفول.. صداقة للأبد".

وتبادل مصريون عبر البريد الإلكتروني رسالة أخرى تسخر من حالة الفزع التي شاعت خوفا من تلوث مياه الشرب بفيروس المرض حيث تطمئن الرسالة المصريين أن الفيروس نفسه "سيموت حتما بس من شدة التلوث" الموجود أصلا في النيل!.

كما تحولت وسائل المواصلات العامة إلى حلقات نقاشية بين الركاب يتبادلون في خلالها القفشات، ويطرح بعضهم أحيانا حلولا خرافية لاحتواء الأزمة.

ففي مترو أنفاق القاهرة، تركزت إحدى المناقشات على "حملات الاعتقال" التي تقوم بها قوات "الأمن المركزي" هذه الأيام في مصر، والتي تستهدف "إلقاء القبض على الطيور المشتبه بها".

وأخذ أحد الركاب يروي بالتفصيل -مثيرا عاصفة من الضحك- كيف أن حملة من قوات الأمن اقتحمت البيوت في أحد أحياء القاهرة الشعبية وأخذت تجري به تفتيشا دقيقا عن الدواجن، وشملت عملية التفتيش البحث تحت الأسرة ودورات المياه، بعد أن أخبر أحد السكان الخائفين من انتشار فيروس إنفلونزا الطيور الشرطة أن جيرانه أخفوا الدواجن التي اعتادوا على تربيتها فوق أسطح البنايات داخل منازلهم؛ تفاديا لقرار السلطات بمصادرتها، وطالبهم بضبط "جسم الجريمة"!.

منشورات ومحظورات!

ولم يخل الأمر من "منشور" وهمي كوميدي وزعه من يدعى "سبعاوي" يعلن فيه عن "إجراءات حكومية" لتحجيم الأزمة تتعلق بغلق كباري(جسور) أو منع أفلام والتحفظ على ممثلين يحملون أسماء طيور.

ومن بين هذه الإجراءات: إغلاق كوبري "أبو الريش" في القاهرة حتى إشعار آخر، ومنع عرض أفلام "دعاء الكروان" و"السمان والخريف" و"عصفور من الشرق" حتى زوال الأزمة، والاكتفاء بفيلم "أفواه وأرانب"، حيث لم يثبت بعد إمكانية انتقال العدوى للأرانب.

كما تقرر أيضا -بحسب "المنشور"- منع أغنية "يا طير الوروار" و"يا طير يا طاير" و"طير في السما" و"الطير المهاجر" و"الدنيا ريشة في هوا"، والتحفظ على الفنانة فاتن "حمامة" والمخرج سمير "العصفوري" والمؤلف بشير "الديك" في مناطق عزل صحي. وأخيرا يعلن المنشور الوهمي عن إلغاء مركزي "الجناح" الأيمن و"الجناح" الأيسر من جميع تشكيلات فرق كرة القدم في مصر، والاكتفاء بالهجوم من الوسط.

شعبولا هو الحل!

أما أكثر الاقتراحات طرافة فكانت ذلك الاقتراح الذي قدمه عضو مجلس الشورى (غرفة البرلمان الثانية) الدكتور محمود خضر لأعضاء اللجنة العليا لمتابعة الأزمة بدعوة المطرب الشعبي شعبان عبد الرحيم إلى تقديم أغان لإقناع الناس بخطر إلقاء الطيور النافقة في الشوارع والمجاري المائية.

وبرر ذلك بأن "شعبولا" كما يطلق عليه، هو الحل الأمثل للوصول إلى البسطاء وتوعيتهم بسبب انتشار أغانيه الشعبية ذات الطابع السياسي أحيانا والتي تعلق على الأحداث الجارية.

وفي الوقت الذي كشفت فيه وزارة الإعلام المصرية عن رصد ما بين 100-200 شائعة كاذبة يوميا تقريبا أخطرها شائعة تلوث مياه النيل التي ثبت عدم صحتها، سعى نواب في البرلمان ووزراء لطمأنة المصريين بشأن سهولة حصار المرض والقضاء عليه.

فقد أخرج نواب في البرلمان من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين قطع دجاج وأخذوا يأكلونها خلال جلسة لمجلس الشعب الثلاثاء 21-2-2006 أمام وسائل الإعلام، بهدف تشجيع المصريين على أكل الدجاج الذي انهارت تجارته تقريبا. وعقب د. فتحي سرور رئيس المجلس بالقول لهم: "إللي ياكل لوحده يزور".

وسادت حالة من الذعر والرعب بين المصريين الثلاثاء 21-2-2006 في كل أنحاء الجمهورية بعد أن سرت شائعة تفيد أن مياه الشرب ملوثة ويجب عدم تناولها أو الاقتراب منها بسبب تلوثها بفيروس إنفلونزا الطيور الناتج عن إلقاء بعض أصحاب مزارع ومحال الدواجن والمواطنين الحالات المريضة منها في الترع والنيل، وتبرع الكثيرون بترويج هذه الشائعة عبر مكبرات الصوت في بعض القرى، وهو ما نفته الحكومة رسميا ومنظمة الصحة العالمية بالقاهرة.

واتهم محمد عبد الظاهر رئيس شركة مياه القاهرة في تصريحات نشرتها مجلة "المصور" الأربعاء 22-2-2006 شركات تعبئة المياه المعدنية والتجار بترويج هذه الشائعة لزيادة مبيعاتهم.

ولفت إلى أنها ليست المرة الأولى التي يفعلون فيها هذا، وأنهم أشاعوا تلوث مياه النيل والشرب مرتين من قبل، منها مرة عقب غرق مركب يحمل الفوسفات في النيل، وقالوا إنه ملوث لزيادة مبيعاتهم.

وكشف أنس الفقي وزير الإعلام - في تصريح للقناة الأولى بالتلفزيون المصري الثلاثاء - أنه تم إعداد 27 مرصدا للشائعات في محافظات مصر، وأنه على مدار يومين تم رصد نحو 300 شائعة مرتبطة بإنفلونزا الطيور

منقوووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------

